# What do your bettas flare at?



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm super interested. Nero has a grudge against a certain sharpie pen and will flare like crazy and get super aggressive with it if it comes anywhere near his tank!


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Leviathan(PK Male) flares every time the camera comes out, he'll also flare at the mirror, and the girls if I put their tanks next to his and occasionally at the dude on the other side of the divider. He'll also flare at the end of a pen, or my finger, or pictures of other bettas. 

Sassy(Wal-Mart Rescue, Female) flares at mirrors, and all my other bettas if they are in her line of sight. She flares at me if I look into her tank and will also menace the gravel vac.

River(CT female) pretty much only flares at the mirror and only if she's in the mood.

Typhon(CT Male) so far I've only seen him flare at the mirror or Leviathan, but mostly the two males ignore each other.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rocket flared at a cookie once xD, and he flares at the mirror, and at girl bettas, but he rarely flares at my phone when I take pictures.

Comet barely flares, his beard never really comes out at females, but he does show off. And he barely flares at the mirror, he swims away from a lot of things, including his reflection. The only time I have seen a strong flare from him, was when I had my phone taking pictures, but sadly, I couldn't focus on him in time -_-.

Iris flares when ever she sees a male, well the male she likes, Rocket. Like really intense. When she sees Comet she just stays on the opposite side of her tank.

Penny- I have never seen her flare, just ram against the glass when she sees a male trying to get to him. But she has done tiny flares at my other female.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Sapphire, my CT girl, looks cute and cuddly (okay, not really), but show her any kind of betta, may it be picture, real or reflection, and she goes FLARE FLARE FLARE FLARE FLARE. She also has a bone to pick with the filter.
Smaug only really flares at his reflection. He used to flare at females, but then he flared at Sapphire. He's scarred for life now. :lol:
Patriot's a bit odd, sometimes he will flare at Pi, other times he will ignore him and choose an entirely random object to flare at instead. I have seen him flare at everything from earbuds to tricycles. Seriously.
Pi, on the other fin (woo cheesy pun), never, ever flares. He's pretty relaxed. Just chilling.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cas never really flares, I got him to flare at Jasper once, and then he was flaring at his reflection once in his tank but that's about it. Oliver used to flare at everything now he's just chilling unless he catches sight of the other boys then he flares like crazy and Jasper flares at me.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Mark Antoney has a grudge against small plastic toys, specifically Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My beautiful boy Mako flares at the little green cloth I use to wipe the tanks over with,he loves to chase it back & forth too. :-D


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Ares had a grudge against his thermometer. And a random rock. We moved him into a space without either that rock or the thermometer and he's calmed down.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mako holds a strong grudge against his reflection and other males....and my hair. He used to hate his thermometer. Always beard.
Thanatos only flares at other males and occasionally a mirror. Sometimes beard
Natal flares at soda cans, males and mirrors. Always beard.
Nereus flares at mirrors and males. No beard.
Vincentius flares at his heater ONLY. Sometimes beard.
Agrius I've only seen flare at Nereus. No beard.

Don't think I've ever seen Serafino flare.


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Oliver only seems to flare at himself if he sees his reflection. When I put random objects up to the glass, he usually gets nervous and backs up. Bo doesn't seem to be scared of anything and has only flared at his reflection so far.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine flare at a normal mirror, But there is the funny part, they know when the mirrors will come out and start to flare before I show them it. XD


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dawn has flared once and I'm not sure of the reason. Otherwise, he won't flare! I showed him a pen and he FREAKED out but he didn't flare.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

My Betta fish Prince will flare at my nose, my puckered lips, or a mirror!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mesmer only flares if I'm late on a water change, archy flares at everything but the camera, and ryuuji used to flare at anything blue.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Casper flares at new fish in the tank. When I put my raphael catfish in casper swam over flared both gills and every fin at him, the catfish turned waves his tail and now they both ignore each other. It has happened similarily with every new fish.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never seen Schmendrick flare. He ignores mirrors and the ghost shrimp in his side of the tank. He gets excited for food or when someone passes his tank but never flares or shows his beard.

Skyline only flares at me or food. He'll flare at my fingers or my face when it's time for food. It's funny watching him swim up all puffed up from the back of the tank.

Sheesh used to flare at all kinds of things. He's flared at soda cans, his thermometer, the turkey baster, people getting close to his tank(usually followed immediately by hiding), my laptop, random figurines, etc. Now he only flares at his reflection and the gravel siphon.

Acrylic is offended by anything peach colored which is sort of close to his coloring I guess. When I first introduced him, he flared at his substrate, the bases of the silk plants, and a rock. He seemed stressed so I replaced everything and he still flared at a little pebble from the old substrate I missed... Silly picky fish. Now he seems to only flare at the TV and his reflection but not when it's a mirror. 'Makes getting a picture of him difficult.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mace, my male HMDT, flares at his own reflection. I "exercise" him every night this way. c: He's yet to flare at anything else, though, despite my attempts (he has SUCH a pretty flare).

Grievous, on the other hand (male HMPK)...flares at nothing. And by nothing I mean he'll flare at a spec in his tank. He's a very feisty boy. He's new, though, so I'm hoping he settles down, or tannins may have to be introduced.


----------



## Reazi (Jan 7, 2014)

Gray flares at everything near his tank, especially if its close to his barrels. He'll chase your finger, and flare and display, wiggle a little bit. Pretty aggressive boy. The only thing he won't flare at? My phone when I use it to take pictures. He poses for the camera. xD

Dragneel is pretty chill, but I've seen him flare and display at his reflection; espeically when he had a bubble nest going on. I've seen him flare more at me if I come home late for work; he's like " WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? ITS DINNER TIME. FEED ME! " 

Then he'll dance and impatiently wait for you to feed him, I used to have problems with him jumping at your fingers. Now he's a little more patient. He's also a biter. Bit my little cousin's finger, (really, we don't stick fingers in fish tanks! silly girl!) She learned her lesson and he left pinch marks.

and well, he hides from the camera. Shy boy. <3


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius ( Male VT) Flares At anything Royal blue. Net, Pen, I need a camera case that color so that I can get good flare pics haha. He also flares at females but other then that he is pretty relaxed. 

Ice, ( Female VT) Well, When I First got her, (she was my first female) I put my face near the tank, And she flared. ( I didn't know females flared 
Haha) But I've never gotten anymore flares other then that one. Even though she is EXTREMELY aggressive, she doesn't flare.


----------



## Lizz (Mar 16, 2014)

Berlioz flares at any sudden movement close to his tank or when he wants to get my attention. like when he wants food he will go to his corner and flare at me till i either feed him or tap on the corner.
if i get close to the tank he will pause whatever his is doing and quickly flare at me like he is saying "hey" then he will continue with whatever he was doing.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Sebastian flares at his reflection in a mirror, and dry erase marker, and sometimes his own reflection.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Eliot will only flare at the mirror, but Tesla flares at me first thing every morning when I turn the tank light on. I figure he's making sure I know he's boss and he better get fed NOW.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

I never saw shadow actually flare. He only sometimes flares at his reflection, but without the beard.  also, he once attacked his reflection.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

The only time I ever saw Indigo (my betta) flare was when I put out a orange juice bottle next to his tank. Apparently he has a grudge against the color orange.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Jimmy got really offended by a nerite snail once and was trying his darndest to flare his most impressive at it.


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

sometimes me, when he catches me staring


----------



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

A mirror every great now and then. I think mine is a pacifist.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

My betta Nightmare won't flare at ANYTHING. Not a mirror, another betta, anything. Makes it hard to get pictures. (Like it would be easy anyway)

Maybe I've just got a really passive boy.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

Poseidon usually only flares after he eats, he's all chill and relaxed, then after a good meal, he's all like "BLAHHHH! FIGHT ME!" 

Also right be fore I upgraded his tank, I stuck a new themoter into his tank to see the temp, and he was just flaring to no end at it. He seems to be fine with in the new tank, but it's probably cause he'd never seen it before in his tank.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

This thread made me giggle haha. 

Lucifer flares at just about anything. His reflection, other bettas, other fish. He flares at pens and and things he doesn't like near the tank. He flares when I'm feeding other fish and not him and flares when I get too close to his face. He flares at the camera and at people he doesn't like too! 

Perseus only flares at his reflection. He'll occasionally flare at Lucifer if the latter is far away and not looking.


----------



## AmaV (Jan 11, 2015)

One of my males, Yama, is the only one I've seen flare.

The first time he did a full on flare was at my female in her cup(I was originally going to divide the tank he was in and put her in the other half, so I had her cup in the water of the tank to get it to the same temp. But the divider didn't work well so I didn't do it in the end). Now he has started flaring at me after I go over to his tank after being with my other two bettas(before they were scattered around the house-now I have three in my room). That's the only time he does it now :lol:


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dawn flares at other bettas. He also flares if all lights around him are off except his tank light. I'm not sure why, maybe the LED hurts him? He sometimes does a mini flare randomly but that's rare.

Atlas I have only seen flare at other bettas.

Scarlet, only other bettas so far.

But I got Scarlet a week ago and Atlas like a week and a half so I'm not sure about them, they aren't even in their permanent tanks. Dawn, however, I have had for 4+ months and at first he wouldn't flare at anything. All three don't respond to mirrors. Dawn is deathly afraid of pens though, one certain pen in specific. But he doesn't flare somehow. Just stops moving and kind of falling slowly while watching it fearfully.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

Bahahah, Has anyone seen Bride of Chucky? I'm a huge Child's Play fan, and I have a 15" Talking Chucky doll, and every time I look at my fish tank, I think of the scene in Bride of Chucky, where Chucky is drinking the water from a fish bowl with a straw.

So I took Chucky and put him near the glass to see what Poseidon would do. At first every time I moved Chucky around, Poseidon would swim away from the doll. Then it started flaring at the doll. I found it so funny. Proudest moment of a Chucky fan.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a red and blue partial dragon scale crowntail(that is a mouthful, yup) a while ago that would flare at a piece of blue gravel in the normal colored sand. I dunno why, but he'd spot it, swim to it, flare and glare, and then leave. lol He also used to flare at my ADFs, but he never tried to bite. 

Just missed him flaring at a bit of gravel. 


And him flaring at a frog, it's awful and smeared, I'm sorry. I don't have many photos of Spitfire. Used to have an algae problem but it vanished soon after I got marimo moss balls and trumpet snails.


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

So now Sebastian will do a full flare at a pencil eraser. If he even gets a glimpse of it he goes all huffy and puffy.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Violet flared at his reflection and at one of the tank walls before I put paper behind it. Feisty flared at everything. Mr. Fish only flares at Mrs. Fish (when I had to cup her and float her in his tank to stay warm) and flees from his own reflection.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Mine flares at a little floating betta mirror I keep in a top drawer for brief "exercise" sessions. As soon as he sees it (it doesn't even need to be up against the glass), he makes his face and fins huge. I swear he knows it's coming before it even gets near him.

He's also flared and new decorations, my fingers, miscellaneous things left on the table next to his aquarium, the cat, etc.. He's weird.


----------

